# How somebody almost ruined my X-Mas



## Andi (Dec 25, 2005)

so my bf left to go back home to Texas for the holidays. I took him to the airport this wednesday morning. in the afternoon I got an anonymous message on myspace saying my bf is engaged to the girl I know as his ex (who he broke up with for me) and that heÂ´s gonna make it official when heÂ´s home.

I would have called my bf right away to tell him, but he was on his flight home and I donÂ´t have a phone number of his parents house or anything. so I replied back to the message saying I want proof. when I came back from going out that night at 1am, a message from my BF`s (!) e-mail address arrived, which contained a forwarded e-mail with a love poem he sent to me. in the e-mail the recipient was his ex though, and the date was one day after he sent it to me!!!! (that person claimed to have "hacked" him/herself into my bfÂ´s e-mail account and "found them poem there")

I was in shock, called up a friend at 1am and cried for the rest of the night. I couldnÂ´t think clear so it didnÂ´t occur to me that the e-mail could have been manipulated by that person. In a moment of desperation I wrote a message to his ex, on myspace....asking her if they really are still together and engaged. I also told her about the poem he wrote for me. I figured since heÂ´s on his way home IÂ´d have to wait ages for his reply, I thought IÂ´d get my answer from her earlier. after that I wrote a message to my bf too telling him to "give me some fucking answers". I was torn apart between believing my bf is innocent and believing heÂ´s a dirty liar and cheater

well I was wrong. she didnÂ´t reply back, but so did he. he was very dissappointed and asked me if I didnÂ´t think his ex has been through enough already when he broke up with her for me. he told me obviously I donÂ´t trust him and that I should think about our relationship and my trust issues for a while and then MAYBE we could talk.

I was in shock again...he was turning this around on me when I was the victim in this story!!! it sounded like heÂ´s gonna break up with me now.

so I wrote him back explaining to him how I felt when I read the message from that person and that I was in shock. I guess that make him feel guilty. he replied back saying heÂ´s sorry for sounding mean, he wrote this right after finding out I had written to his ex. he said heÂ´s not gonna break up with me and that that person got into his e-mail AND myspace (and the person apparently got the poem from his myspace, cause this is where he sent it to me and I replied back and forth), and they got into his exÂ´s myspace too and deleted some messages there

so yeah I think this is sorted out now. I just DON`T KNOW why anybody would put that much work into this. how could anyone be that mean?

also I asked my brother and he said itÂ´s not possible to "hack" into somebodyÂ´s e-mail, he said the security measures are so high that youÂ´d have to guess the password by trial and error or something. then he said yeah itÂ´s true once you forward an e-mail (he uses hotmail), you can change date, recipient and whatever is in that e-mail. this is what I didnÂ´t know before, I thought that forwarded e-mail was good evidence that heÂ´s a liar.

oh well IÂ´m glad this is over now. looks like my life DOES go on now :icon_bigg


----------



## Zoey (Dec 25, 2005)

Andrea I am so sorry,I hope you feel better now.


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Dec 25, 2005)

People can be soo mean!!!!

I've had problems like that with my boyfriend. Girls won't leave us alone.

HUGS!


----------



## KittyM (Dec 25, 2005)

OMG Andrea you poor thing!!!!Can`t imagine what went through your head during this time!!Oh I feel for you!!I think love is so hard and complicated some times,but in the end I guess it`s worth it!I get really emotional when some thing is unclear when I am in an relationship!Especially when it comes to ex girlfriends and stuff like that!!!Sooooo happy everything is ok now!Too bad your bf is so far away right now.I guess you miss him especially now after all that!Can`t believe people could pull a stunt like that!It`s so mean!!

Hope that you will enjoy the rest of christmas, don`t let that person ruin it!!!

Hugs!!!!!


----------



## Andi (Dec 26, 2005)

thanks girls...you guys are the reason why I love MuT :icon_love

I canÂ´t believe there are people like that out there. I would never every want to destroy a relationship, and man this was a clever plan. it was sooo close to tearing me and my bf apart.

and I wrote that person back describing in detail how bad I felt, how much I cried and how I could barely eat anything, ONE day before christmas...and that person still was like "sorry you feel that way, I just want to help you, and IÂ´m telling the truth"

thank god the evil plan didnÂ´t work out. deep inside I knew my bf is NOT the type to do something like that. but not even a year ago another guy pulled a very similar story on me...he got engaged to his ex, and a mutual friend told me cause she thought I should know, which he didnÂ´t.

thanks for the support, girls...I was gonna post about this right when it happened, but I talked to some of my good friends and they all had different opinions. the ones who knew my bf were like Andrea that must be a lie, shawn would never do this to you..other girls who didnÂ´t know him that well were like you know guys, there are some dirty liars and cheaters out there.

damn those trust issues...guess when youÂ´ve been cheated on once it leaves something behind thatÂ´s hard to get rid of. not fair to the new guy, but at least it tought me to be a lot more careful with choosing people I would consider having a relationship with.


----------



## mintesa (Dec 26, 2005)

yes the doer of this could also only have used command prompt in windows and entered commands like "MAIL FROM:" This way I could sent anyone an email from the FBI for example without accessing the FBI email at all. so the doer could just have gotten the poem from myspace and sent it this way. i think the one who did this is some computer person. but i dont understand at all why anybody would do this.

anyway, HUGS to you from me...


----------



## Andi (Dec 26, 2005)

aww, thank you so much. hugs back to iceland :icon_love


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 26, 2005)

sorry to hear that andrea i understand why she lied because he did dump her for you so shes still hurt and maybe she thought she will get him back by making up lies, some people handle break ups bad and some dont. glad everything is ok with you and your b/f


----------



## Liz (Dec 27, 2005)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> people are witches!

i hope things are ok now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bunni (Dec 27, 2005)

oh Andrea sorry you had to go through this. Actually i had 2 similar situations, in one situation it was the guy's buddy from along time ago, and in another case my friend from a long ago, who knows my email but we lost contact. Normally they are just jelous or really weird people. You need to get over them and just be happy. :icon_conf Hugs.


----------



## Eva121 (Dec 27, 2005)

I felt so bad when I read that, it must've been awful for you having so much questions and not having your bf around to answer them. I do understand you, I would've done the same thing!

I'm glad it turned out ok, you guys can kiss and make up when he gets back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear that happened to you! I'm glad things are better now. There are so many weird people out there that would do anything to hurt other people's relationships that it's crazy. It's usually jealousy that drives people and I would say mostly women to do these kinds of things to other women. I don't know how people can do it but they just do.


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 27, 2005)

That's so true, women usually do this kind of stuff to women. I had some experiences in the past too, but Im not gonna go there. What it counts now is that everything is good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi (Dec 27, 2005)

thanks so much girls.

yeah I figured too that it was a girl, guys I think wouldnÂ´t care enough to put all this work into an evil plan like this.

and you guys are right, maybe it IS his ex who did this? whatÂ´s pretty crappy is though after I wrote that message to her she didnÂ´t even reply or anything, she called up my bf to tell him I did this. and I guess she played the victim or something, cause he was pissed off at me for writing to her.

...this all seems to make sense. after all he said "they got into her myspace as well and deleted some messages there"...which of course wouldnÂ´t have been necessarily hard if "them" was HER!


----------



## Leony (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry I missed this Andi!

I am glad it's over, and I'm sorry you have to through this hun!

But, if you love him, you have to believe him. His ex just jealous and trying to break your relationship with your boyfriend.

Hope you feel better soon and don't let that witchie ruin your relationship with your bf.

*HUGS*


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi Andrea!

I know how hard long distance relationships are. That's why I ended up moving to Switzerland to be with my bf. I'm an American girl from California, and it was not easy. Plus, this latest weather SUCKS. Is it snowing in Vienna, too? It has been snowing and kind of depressing here in Switzerland. That doesn't make anything easier. Plus, I have always found Christmas very, very, stressful since my Grandmother died over the Christmas holidays when I was five years old, which pretty much is terrible. So now, every Christmas, I really go all out and have fun no matter what. I am a Christmas Fool. I go overboard with trees, gifts (even small cheap ones) wrapping, tinsel, everything.

Not only as a tribute to my grandmother, but as a tribute to me, for living through that.

So now, make all your future Christmases tributes to this Christmas where you survived someones terrible jealousy or mean heart or just your poor broken heart.

Whatever happens in the future with your bf, I know you can turn this into a positive experience.

Best Regards,

Elisabeth

P.S. BTW my bf is also a doctor. Please P.M. me anytime.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi (Dec 27, 2005)

thanks for your reply.

I can totally see why you have a hard time acclimating to switzerland. being from sunny california...and then cold, snowy switzerland?

well I live in Vienna most of the time, but right now IÂ´m at my parents house in KÃ¤rnten (close to the italian border), so we live in the alps too. I canÂ´t stand winter here-especially after having enjoyed the Oklahoma summer twice (I was an exchange student in high school and have been going back ever since). I get depressed with the damn cold weather, it seems like winter never stops.

how cool that your bf is a doctor, he must be making good money....considering you guys live in switzerland. I think here in vienna weÂ´re even gonna get the same ability test you guys have in switzerland (called EMSA I think), well your bf will know I guess :icon_bigg

and sorry to hear about your grandma. holidays are not always easy for everybody. so especially when something bad happens to you around christmas its 10times worse cause everybody else is so happy and spends time with their loved ones


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry this happened to you. Some women can be really b*itchy and jealous. But one thing I wanted to mention, *e-mails CAN INDEED be hacked into*. I have heard of someone who did this.

The other thing is, since this happened to YOU, I was a little confused why your boyfriend would be angry with YOU when YOU are the one WHO received the e-mail. (unless I didn't read carefully) and I would have been pissed off like you and upset like you were also. I would expect HIM to be FURIOUS at the person suspected at DOING THIS to you and trying to cause trouble. It just sounds like someone is trying to break you guys up.

Anyway, the main thing is that it's all cleared up now.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 27, 2005)

How horrible!! I am so very sorry to hear that you went through that!! When my hubby and I first started dating, his exes were still calling and making it seem like he never broke it off with them. It broke my heart several times, but lemme tell you....girls can be malicious, mean, and down-right conniving. Men can be dogs, but most of the time, we just misunderstand them. (At least the good ones!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Andi (Dec 27, 2005)

wow, I feel much better hearing that his has happened to a lot of you too. itÂ´s weird...I never heard of this happening to ANY of my friends here.

well I definitely learned a lesson through this. I shouldnÂ´t believe in rumors, I should believe in the person I love and actually KNOW (my bf).

well whoever that mean person was, I feel sorry for her (and I really think itÂ´s a girl now) cause she didnÂ´t get what she wanted.

sorry witch, heÂ´s still mine :icon_chee


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 28, 2005)

I agree with Naturally.


----------



## Maja (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear you had to go through such a cruel thing. People can be so mean sometimes. I've been there a couple of times and learned that you should always trust your bf and ignore people who 'just want you to know' certain things.

I'm glad everything worked out for you two.


----------



## Andi (Dec 28, 2005)

I totally agree with you. thatÂ´s what bothered me too and of course IÂ´ll have a talk with him about this when heÂ´s back. I donÂ´t know what she told him...I saved a copy of that message I wrote to her just in case.

I think heÂ´s just still on a huge guilt trip cause he at first cheated on her with me once, then another time after summer and we kept seeing each other so he broke it off with her and he was her first love. she was and still is a virgin, she was gonna wait till marriage and then when he broke up with her she responded with "I would still marry you"

sorry I think this girl is naive. might be very possible that she started this thing and itÂ´d be perfect cause she played the poor victim in this. the anonymous messages always suggested contacting her (the ex) to find out the truth. so she might as well have written that herself to use it against me in front of my bf

oh well things still donÂ´t make sense. but the most important thing is that weÂ´re still together

and he did apologize for being pissed off at me at first...he said that was right after his ex called him and told him that I had messaged her.


----------



## Emerald (Dec 28, 2005)

How malicious is all I can say  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Do you have the phone number those text messages came from? Type it into google and see what you get... include the city code or just type "&lt;number&gt; austria".


----------



## fairy_wings (Dec 28, 2005)

If someone does get into ur emails they can change anything to say anything. I personaly would 'keep and eye' on the little things and always follow ur gut feeling. I does sound like the ex set this up to try and split u guys up but u cant b too carefull, its happend to me that one of my gd friends were after my boyfriend and its hard to beleive that ur friend would do that but in ur situation i wouldnt trust many ppl, i no this all sounds very harsh

I hope everything works out for you!!!


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 29, 2005)

Andrea, I'm gonna (that's short for going to) P.M. you about this tommorrow. There is too much going on here and I just can't stand it.

Elisabeth


----------



## Andi (Dec 29, 2005)

ok, let it all out sista :icon_bigg

IÂ´m a good listener...or in that case, reader *lol*

*sending hugs your way*


----------



## kocho_uketomeru (Dec 30, 2005)

That is so low:icon_mad: How could anyone do that to someone?? I think she was trying to get him back, and his reaction was a knee-jerk compunded by guilt over ditching her. Plus, she got in first, and as anyone who has siblings knows, it's usually the one who tells their story first (regardless of who the injured party is) that is believed, at least initially.

Maybe this will open his eyes to the fact that she is just a mean-spirited cow, and he is so much better off with wonderful you.:icon_love


----------



## Tears_Of_Blood (Dec 30, 2005)

Ahh. What a horrible person!!!!!Well, that person obviously has too much time on their hands. They're probably just jealous . But that is downright cruel! What a big stupie!


----------



## mac-whore (Dec 30, 2005)

wow! people can really be cruel and heartless. i'm so glad everything turned out okay for you. karma will definately catch up with her!!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 30, 2005)

Sorry that you went through this ordeal Andi. I am glad that it was resolved though.


----------

